# Lethargic Azureus



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Any help is appreciated, I've tried everything I can think of.
Azureus is 16 months, male

I set up a 10 gallon quarntine tank with dirt and magnolia leaves and a few huts.
5-6 weeks ago his female counter part stopped eating and slowly died.

4 weeks ago he stopped eating, so I removed him from his old tank and placed him in the quarntine tank. He has ate between 5-10 flies a day, but he is NOT a aggressive eater like he was. I have to ltierally lift up the leaf and put the flies directly in front of him.

The past 4 days he has been laying very flat with his arms extended out flat as well.

3 weeks ago I started misting him with a metronidazole solution for 1 week, it seemed to "slightly" work. But as mentioned, the past 4 days he has gone down hill.

Any suggestions? 

It has to be a parasite, virus or bacteria....but I don't know what to do.

I've NEVER had this problem with a tank, which tells me its not something I am doing. 

-I've alsow tried lowering the humidity and slightly lowering the tank temp incase it was a parasite in the tank. No reaction difference. I read in "Animal Behavior" (scientific journal) that low-er humidity and temp inhibit some parasite growth.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm guessing you have never tested them for chytrid... 

The stretched out posture can be an indication of disruption of the osmotic ability of the drinking patch on the belly of the frog. I'm guessing you don't have a open source of water in the tank or you would have probably seen them sitting in the water. 

I would suggest talking to a vet about treating it for chytrid or if it dies, getting it checked for it. If it has it and you aren't good with your hygiene between cages, the rest of your collection are at risk. 

Ed


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Ed-
the entire original tank was discarded as will the quarntine tank if (when) he doesn't pull through.
I don't know how chytrid could have gotten into the tank.
Both frogs were from my azureus (4 yr old) offspring.

Unfortunately, oklahoma does not have any vets that will take in dart frogs and small amphibians....or I have yet to find one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor little thing 

Is there anything about her that is similar to this thread about chytrid?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/31507-leuc-chytrid.html


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

frogface- i dont know how to get the treatment solutions. No vets in the oklahoma area have the experience and knowledge and wont prescribe me the lamasil treatment bc they dont know.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Lamasil can be purchased from the drug store. It's the treatment for athlete's foot. I would be cautious if you planned to use it, since you don't know if your frog actually has chytrid. The guy in that thread had his tested.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

At this point the frog is NOT going to make it. I need to try something. He's going downhill.
Pisces quoted me 3 weeks on turn around time since I would need to order the collection tubes. This frog might not have 2 weeks.

Do you have any other suggestions? He just doesnt have time on his side at this point.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

bricespice, I don't feel like I have enough experience to advise you on how to treat your frog.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

frogface- any advice helps. Maybe I can learn something from this experience and share it. 

I dont have time on my side, so I will try the lamasil treatment tomorrow.

I'm going to go ahead and order the chytrid collection materials from Pisces and even if he doesnt make it till I get a confirmation, at least I can find out if it is chytrid or not.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope it works, bricespice. I also hope that someone, who knows what they are talking about, will come to your thread and help you.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Ed- I put a water source in the tank and he perked right up. He is now sitting upright in the water. 
So do you believe these symptoms are indicative of chytrid?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is consistent with what is reported in the literature. 

One of the first things I would suggest is getting your frog's cage above 75 F. Above 75 F many frogs can tolerate an infection with chytrid (assuming that it is, since we don't have a real diagnosis). 

Ed


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

what are the temps/ humidity levels of his tank? lots of plant cover?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

His regular tank had a custom background LOADED with plants throughout, he was in that for the past 12 months. 4 weeks ago I transfered him to a quarntine tank that has the coco husk as ground cover with live oaks and tons of magnolia leaves. It has one pothos plant that takes over 50% of the tank, but he spends his time under the leaves but fixated (glued) on another magnolia leaf that is on the base layer. There are also 2 coco huts. Quarntine has been 70 without light and 75 with light. Humidity low (75%).

His regular tank that he got sick in was 70-75 temp and 90-95% humidity.

I know temps aren't a problem because all my other tanks share the same settings.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

bricespice, I think what Ed was getting at is that chytrid will affect the frog more at temps lower than 75. If you can raise the temps above 75, it may buy your frog some time for you to treat him.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogface said:


> bricespice, I think what Ed was getting at is that chytrid will affect the frog more at temps lower than 75. If you can raise the temps above 75, it may buy your frog some time for you to treat him.


Correct. 

Ed


----------

